

Daytime meteor streaks over north America - Natsu
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/9220229/Daytime-meteor-streaks-over-north-America.html

======
jebblue
There was also this recent test of a new Hypersonic plane:

[http://www.slashgear.com/darpa-reveals-reason-for-failure-
of...](http://www.slashgear.com/darpa-reveals-reason-for-failure-of-
htv-2-hypersonic-vehicle-23224174/)

